
Protestatars in France Planning a Bank Run to Collapse the Euro - TrinidadTobago
https://247cryptonews.com/protestatars-in-france-planning-a-bank-run-to-collapse-the-euro/
======
Annatar
"You really don’t want to piss off the French."

That's right and don't anyone ever forget it. They stand up to short-sighted
self interests and have a long tradition of going out to the streets to
protect their rights. After all, that is why they are not a feudal empire but
a democratic republic. There is a lot we can learn from the French and the
Swiss.

Governments should be afraid of their people, not people of their governments.

